# Sticky  Need a detailer - Scotland



## WHIZZER

Need a detailer - Check out there work in the studio section

Do You Need your Car Detailing ? Well one of the Supporters may be able to help you

Well check out their work and recommendations from members within the Studio section for a good idea of the work these chaps can achieve and if one of them seems to fit your critera their website are listed below as well

The supporters vary from full time detailers / valeters to enthusiasts and cover country wide but have put in the region that the cover more frequently. Please make sure you check their websites and work out.

DW hold no responsibility for any work carried out by the supporters and we urge you to investigate their work by means of their website, studio details and investigate feedback where applicable

Insurance and public liability is upto said companies and not down to DW again please make sure you check out the above companies carefully and that you are fully happy with the service they provide

For a Detailed list of ALL supporters locations (or nearby to protect their privacy ) you can follow the link to our DW supporters map, found HERE :thumb:

Alternatively, see below

*SCOTLAND *

Name :Polished Bliss
Tel Contact: 08454540017
Website: www.polishedbliss.co.uk
Area: Aberdeen

Gyeon Certified Detailer
Name - RGK Detailing Scotland
Tel Contact - 07500903249
Website - www.rgkdetailing.co.uk
Email - [email protected]
Area - Detailing studio in Lanarkshire.


----------

